# Hanging Drywall across beams 48" center



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Could you set 2x4s between the beams using joist brackets? perpendicular to the beams
Pics would give us a better idea of just what you have to deal with.


----------



## icanith (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks mark!
Here are some Ceiling pics.


----------



## icanith (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Mark,
Yeah using 2x4s across with joist brackets sounds like a good answer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Any consideration for venting.
I would put the ceiling in level which is just adding a 2x4 around and then fill in the 2x4.
Instead of hangers you can use pressure blocks which is just a 2x4 block between every other pair of joists and nail into the blocks as well as on an angle.

BTW they do make 54" wide drywall.


----------



## icanith (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Neal,

We have one vent in the corner of the garage (pic).
This garage will not ever house a car, at least while i own it. Should I create a small duct to a register in the about to be built ceiling for this vent in the garage?

All help is greatly appreciated. Since I would be going with this 2x4 cross beam structure, we were going to put in standard R-30 insulation. I know this isnt the right forum for insulation but its related. This seems correct, but for a ceiling like this, i am not sure.
I am located in San Jose area of california for reference of weather.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Sorry I thought you were just doing the bathroom.
The venting most times we want air flow above the insulation from the soffet to the top.
Don't know how that would effect your building, with or with out.
I would use 5/8 drywall and do the layout at 24"OC 
BTW the first one from the wall would be at 23 1/4"


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that a garage door opener in your picture?


----------

